# The deal is pretty simple regarding myself.



## Pinky Binky

If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.

If you are conservative,we will get along very well.

If you are moderate, we will get along very well.

If you are a little left of center,we should get along.

If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.

Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.


----------



## Moonglow

Chuck you farley too...


----------



## deannalw

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pinky Binky said:


> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.



What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?


----------



## Pinky Binky

Moonglow said:


> Chuck you farley too...


By the looks of you, I see you are an eighteen yr old snowflake millennial. That was easy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ok


----------



## williepete

Welcome.

Here's the semi-official Good, Bad, Ugly and Weird welcome:


----------



## petro

Where is Marion Morrison with that hideous mascot?


----------



## petro

Never mind I found it...
Welcome and here is our site mascot. ..


----------



## Moonglow

Pinky Binky said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck you farley too...
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of you, I see you are an eighteen yr old snowflake millennial. That was easy.
Click to expand...

It was soooooo easy you missed by a mile...Must be that swinging rightie in yer pocket that guides you through life..


----------



## Toro

Hi stab.


----------



## Marion Morrison

petro said:


> Never mind I found it...
> Welcome and here is our site mascot. ..
> View attachment 167720



Yoar doing it wrong. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Circe

Pinky Binky said:


> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.




Uh-huh........Sweet. I'll just put you on ignore right from the introduction thread. It will save time.


----------



## petro

Marion Morrison said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind I found it...
> Welcome and here is our site mascot. ..
> View attachment 167720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoar doing it wrong. Merry Christmas!
Click to expand...

My copy lost the throb.
You are still the official mascot keeper.


----------



## OldLady

Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.

_A liberal_


----------



## Marion Morrison

O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!

Merry Christmas, OldLady!


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!


Same to you, Marion!


----------



## Pinky Binky

williepete said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Here's the semi-official Good, Bad, Ugly and Weird welcome:


Thank you. I am direct and to the point. I want to know immediately who I will like and who will need discipline.


Circe said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh........Sweet. I'll just put you on ignore right from the introduction thread. It will save time.
Click to expand...


Well, if I know you are going to put me on ignore with my 2nd post, you are pretty weak and pathetic .Btw, I love when I can drive someone to ignore me, but on the 1st post?????


----------



## Pinky Binky

OldLady said:


> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_


Honey. I can already see I'm going to be a Badlands kind of guy.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Marion Morrison said:


> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!


Could you please help me? Who are the top 10 cool posters here?. Who are the top 10 dumbest socialist progressatards to laugh at?


----------



## Indeependent

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
Click to expand...

Mozart?  Bach?


----------



## Pinky Binky

OldLady said:


> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_


A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Pinky Binky said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck you farley too...
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of you, I see you are an eighteen yr old snowflake millennial. That was easy.
Click to expand...



Highly unlikely.


----------



## DrLove

That's one helluva introduction there Bink!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pinky Binky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
Click to expand...


Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered! 

PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.

You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions. 

Owait, I forgot about this: 

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Yousaidwhat




----------



## Pinky Binky

Marion Morrison said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.

One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pinky Binky said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please help me? Who are the top 10 cool posters here?. Who are the top 10 dumbest socialist progressatards to laugh at?
Click to expand...




Pinky Binky said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
Click to expand...


YW.


----------



## OldLady

Pinky Binky said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
Click to expand...

I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
Click to expand...


I can't recall seeing you do that before. Ever.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall seeing you do that before. Ever.
Click to expand...

It's amazing how posters here seem to forget all my many indiscretions.  To my mind, I cuss like a trooper here and behave in all kinds of bad ways.
If you haven't seen me react like this in an intro thread, it's because no other poster has done an intro thread calling me a piece of garbage and piece of crap.  Hullo.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pinky Binky said:


> [ Who are the top 10 dumbest socialist progressatards to laugh at?




 That's not a very fair question, Pinky.

 Now, how on God's green earth do you expect anybody to whittle down the list to just 10?


----------



## Pinky Binky

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall seeing you do that before. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how posters here seem to forget all my many indiscretions.  To my mind, I cuss like a trooper here and behave in all kinds of bad ways.
> If you haven't seen me react like this in an intro thread, it's because no other poster has done an intro thread calling me a piece of garbage and piece of crap.  Hullo.
Click to expand...

Life has taught me one thing. Taking the high road gets you much farther. It disarms your foes, kind of embarasses them. It is so much healthier too. Lol


----------



## Pinky Binky

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Who are the top 10 dumbest socialist progressatards to laugh at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a very fair question, Pinky.
> 
> Now, how on God's green earth do you expect anybody to whittle down the list to just 10?
Click to expand...

LolLol. I love humor.


----------



## Boss

Pinky Binky said:


> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.



All those terms are a bit subjective these days. People "identify" all kinds of ways and generally try to position themselves as "reasonable moderates". Probably the best true indicator of your politics is: How do you feel about President Trump?  Since the election, that's kind of where everything breaks down. You either think Trump is literally Hitler or you're a Trump Boot Licker. 

Myself, I am a Constitutional Libertarian-Conservative. I wasn't a Trump supporter but I think he has done a splendid job so far and is the most Conservative president since Reagan. I don't agree with him on everything but he is head and shoulders above any democrap offering. And Trump's DNA from his dirty underwear would be better than Hillary Clinton. 

In any event, welcome to the board. As for who to look out for, you'll discover this soon enough. Lots of good posters here and lots of absolute garbage. Some good conversations to be had, numerous trolls to flame and trigger and some you just have to ignore entirely. You'll figure it out in due time.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OldLady said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
Click to expand...



That's a lie. You are lying. He did not single you out at all as he made a blanket statement. 

He made a generalized statement and you responded with a personal attack. Now, I realize that since you are an authoritarian leftist zealot that you feel this is just one of the privileges that comes with your lock-step politics, but if you wanted to respond in kind, you would have made a blanket statement like he did and not a personal.


----------



## OldLady

Pinky Binky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall seeing you do that before. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how posters here seem to forget all my many indiscretions.  To my mind, I cuss like a trooper here and behave in all kinds of bad ways.
> If you haven't seen me react like this in an intro thread, it's because no other poster has done an intro thread calling me a piece of garbage and piece of crap.  Hullo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life has taught me one thing. Taking the high road gets you much farther. It disarms your foes, kind of embarasses them. It is so much healthier too. Lol
Click to expand...

So, Pinky, if you're going to hang around in Introductions, tell us about yourself.  Hobbies?  Where were you when Kennedy was assassinated?  Are you vegan?
I have to run--time for some heavy duty elf assistance--but I'll look forward to hearing all about it after XMas.


----------



## OldLady

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. You are lying. He did not single you out at all as he made a blanket statement.
> 
> He made a generalized statement and you responded with a personal attack. Now, I realize that since you are an authoritarian leftist zealot that you feel this is just one of the privileges that comes with your lock-step politics, but if you wanted to respond in kind, you would have made a blanket statement like he did and not a personal.
Click to expand...

Ah, if only I had time to argue pointless nonsense with you for hours, Dog.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. You are lying. He did not single you out at all as he made a blanket statement.
> 
> He made a generalized statement and you responded with a personal attack. Now, I realize that since you are an authoritarian leftist zealot that you feel this is just one of the privileges that comes with your lock-step politics, but if you wanted to respond in kind, you would have made a blanket statement like he did and not a personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, if only I had time to argue pointless nonsense with you for hours, Dog.
Click to expand...



post 15 -- you called him an asshole.

He had not directed any comments to you before that.

Now, I realize you have no use for facts because of the utterly rigid nature of your authoritarian politics, but that IS a fact.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Boss said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those terms are a bit subjective these days. People "identify" all kinds of ways and generally try to position themselves as "reasonable moderates". Probably the best true indicator of your politics is: How do you feel about President Trump?  Since the election, that's kind of where everything breaks down. You either think Trump is literally Hitler or you're a Trump Boot Licker.
> 
> Myself, I am a Constitutional Libertarian-Conservative. I wasn't a Trump supporter but I think he has done a splendid job so far and is the most Conservative president since Reagan. I don't agree with him on everything but he is head and shoulders above any democrap offering. And Trump's DNA from his dirty underwear would be better than Hillary Clinton.
> 
> In any event, welcome to the board. As for who to look out for, you'll discover this soon enough. Lots of good posters here and lots of absolute garbage. Some good conversations to be had, numerous trolls to flame and trigger and some you just have to ignore entirely. You'll figure it out in due time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky Binky

OldLady said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall seeing you do that before. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how posters here seem to forget all my many indiscretions.  To my mind, I cuss like a trooper here and behave in all kinds of bad ways.
> If you haven't seen me react like this in an intro thread, it's because no other poster has done an intro thread calling me a piece of garbage and piece of crap.  Hullo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life has taught me one thing. Taking the high road gets you much farther. It disarms your foes, kind of embarasses them. It is so much healthier too. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Pinky, if you're going to hang around in Introductions, tell us about yourself.  Hobbies?  Where were you when Kennedy was assassinated?  Are you vegan?
> I have to run--time for some heavy duty elf assistance--but I'll look forward to hearing all about it after XMas.
Click to expand...

I really don't remember Kennedys, but recall Garfields like it was yesterday


----------



## Indeependent

Pinky Binky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall seeing you do that before. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how posters here seem to forget all my many indiscretions.  To my mind, I cuss like a trooper here and behave in all kinds of bad ways.
> If you haven't seen me react like this in an intro thread, it's because no other poster has done an intro thread calling me a piece of garbage and piece of crap.  Hullo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life has taught me one thing. Taking the high road gets you much farther. It disarms your foes, kind of embarasses them. It is so much healthier too. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Pinky, if you're going to hang around in Introductions, tell us about yourself.  Hobbies?  Where were you when Kennedy was assassinated?  Are you vegan?
> I have to run--time for some heavy duty elf assistance--but I'll look forward to hearing all about it after XMas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't remember Kennedys, but recall Garfields like it was yesterday
Click to expand...

I always thought the cat's name was his first name.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Well. All the people that introd themselves to me seem like normal, fine citizens. Don't be offended, but abbynormals are much more interesting. Any present or past institutionalized people here today?


----------



## petro

Pinky Binky said:


> Well. All the people that introd themselves to me seem like normal, fine citizens. Don't be offended, but abbynormals are much more interesting. Any present or past institutionalized people here today?


Take a walk downstairs in the Flame Zone...most are elderly in a locked wing of a dementia unit.


----------



## Pinky Binky

OldLady said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't recall seeing you do that before. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how posters here seem to forget all my many indiscretions.  To my mind, I cuss like a trooper here and behave in all kinds of bad ways.
> If you haven't seen me react like this in an intro thread, it's because no other poster has done an intro thread calling me a piece of garbage and piece of crap.  Hullo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life has taught me one thing. Taking the high road gets you much farther. It disarms your foes, kind of embarasses them. It is so much healthier too. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Pinky, if you're going to hang around in Introductions, tell us about yourself.  Hobbies?  Where were you when Kennedy was assassinated?  Are you vegan?
> I have to run--time for some heavy duty elf assistance--but I'll look forward to hearing all about it after XMas.
Click to expand...

Politics? Every one of those poli quizzes has me direct center. I am fiscally very conserv, and socially moderate liberal.

Depends on the issue. I'm either really for it or against it. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Pinky Binky

petro said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. All the people that introd themselves to me seem like normal, fine citizens. Don't be offended, but abbynormals are much more interesting. Any present or past institutionalized people here today?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a walk downstairs in the Flame Zone...most are elderly in a locked wing of a dementia unit.
Click to expand...

Actually the Badlands is where i am going to probably nest.

I love dealing with insanity with sanity.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pinky Binky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall seeing you do that before. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how posters here seem to forget all my many indiscretions.  To my mind, I cuss like a trooper here and behave in all kinds of bad ways.
> If you haven't seen me react like this in an intro thread, it's because no other poster has done an intro thread calling me a piece of garbage and piece of crap.  Hullo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life has taught me one thing. Taking the high road gets you much farther. It disarms your foes, kind of embarasses them. It is so much healthier too. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Pinky, if you're going to hang around in Introductions, tell us about yourself.  Hobbies?  Where were you when Kennedy was assassinated?  Are you vegan?
> I have to run--time for some heavy duty elf assistance--but I'll look forward to hearing all about it after XMas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics? Every one of those poli quizzes has me direct center. I am fiscally very conserv, and socially moderate liberal.
> 
> Depends on the issue. I'm either really for it or against it.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
Click to expand...


Interesting, there was a thread on that somewhere, too. 

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Take the test!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Marion Morrison said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall seeing you do that before. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how posters here seem to forget all my many indiscretions.  To my mind, I cuss like a trooper here and behave in all kinds of bad ways.
> If you haven't seen me react like this in an intro thread, it's because no other poster has done an intro thread calling me a piece of garbage and piece of crap.  Hullo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life has taught me one thing. Taking the high road gets you much farther. It disarms your foes, kind of embarasses them. It is so much healthier too. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Pinky, if you're going to hang around in Introductions, tell us about yourself.  Hobbies?  Where were you when Kennedy was assassinated?  Are you vegan?
> I have to run--time for some heavy duty elf assistance--but I'll look forward to hearing all about it after XMas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics? Every one of those poli quizzes has me direct center. I am fiscally very conserv, and socially moderate liberal.
> 
> Depends on the issue. I'm either really for it or against it.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, there was a thread on that somewhere, too.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Take the test!
Click to expand...



Every time I take this, I come out slightly libertarian and ever so slightly left.

 The problem, here, is that here is a tremendous gulf between how people answer generalities and how they support specifics. Some of the very worst authoritarians on the site claim to be in the lower left quadrant despite the fact they don't have the slightest libertarian tendencies. Add in all the effects of all the partisan bullshit and hive mind mentality, and the test hardly means shit when it gets down to it.


----------



## Muhammed

Pinky Binky said:


> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.


You're at the wrong site. This place is chock full of moonbats and wingnuts.


----------



## saveliberty

That Ode de Sock you're wearing?


----------



## Hossfly

Pinky Binky said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please help me? Who are the top 10 cool posters here?. Who are the top 10 dumbest socialist progressatards to laugh at?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Fyi, OldLady is one of the top 10 best (IMO)


----------



## aaronleland

Pinky Binky said:


> Taking the high road gets you much farther.



Eat a dick.


----------



## Pete7469

Pinky Binky said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck you farley too...
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of you, I see you are an eighteen yr old snowflake millennial. That was easy.
Click to expand...


BINGO.


----------



## miketx

Pinky Binky said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please help me? Who are the top 10 cool posters here?. Who are the top 10 dumbest socialist progressatards to laugh at?
Click to expand...

I am very cool. I have a Hillary Clinton blow up doll I have raped 30 times already.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Pinky Binky said:


> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.


Welll....quite the intro--it does have the virtue of honesty..gotta alike that.

I get called a lot of things here..I'll let you decide. I'm a definite anti-Trump, anti alt/right kind of guy. I get called a leftist a lot..although I don't regard myself as such. There are a LOT of folks that fit your definition of right wing extremist here--I wrangle with them a lot. I despise Inforwars trash..and would take Bannon  and Spencer out and shoot them. That being said, I also despise left wing identity politics..the Progressives can all go hang ..as far as I'm concerned.

I guess you could call me issue driven.

Look forward to seeing you in the threads and welcome.


----------



## Toro

miketx said:


> I am very cool. I have a Hillary Clinton blow up doll I have raped 30 times already.



I always suspected you were an rdean sock.


----------



## Pinky Binky

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Welll....quite the intro--it does have the virtue of honesty..gotta alike that.
> 
> I get called a lot of things here..I'll let you decide. I'm a definite anti-Trump, anti alt/right kind of guy. I get called a leftist a lot..although I don't regard myself as such. There are a LOT of folks that fit your definition of right wing extremist here--I wrangle with them a lot. I despise Inforwars trash..and would take Bannon  and Spencer out and shoot them. That being said, I also despise left wing identity politics..the Progressives can all go hang ..as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I guess you could call me issue driven.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you in the threads and welcome.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the Hey.

I get labeled a right winger which I am fiscally. Falrly non- progessivetard lib/moderate on social issues.

No one has a defined definition, I meant tendencies overall.

Now I have to address the person who said, Eat a Dick, Lol. Enjoy today.


----------



## miketx

Toro said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very cool. I have a Hillary Clinton blow up doll I have raped 30 times already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always suspected you were an rdean sock.
Click to expand...

And you are a poor quality garden tool. Yes, I said tool.


----------



## miketx

Pinky Binky said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Welll....quite the intro--it does have the virtue of honesty..gotta alike that.
> 
> I get called a lot of things here..I'll let you decide. I'm a definite anti-Trump, anti alt/right kind of guy. I get called a leftist a lot..although I don't regard myself as such. There are a LOT of folks that fit your definition of right wing extremist here--I wrangle with them a lot. I despise Inforwars trash..and would take Bannon  and Spencer out and shoot them. That being said, I also despise left wing identity politics..the Progressives can all go hang ..as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I guess you could call me issue driven.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you in the threads and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the Hey.
> 
> I get labeled a right winger which I am fiscally. Falrly non- progessivetard lib/moderate on social issues.
> 
> No one has a defined definition, I meant tendencies overall.
> 
> Now I have to address the person who said, Eat a Dick, Lol. Enjoy today.
Click to expand...

He meant spotted dick.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
Click to expand...

Their all dead.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pinky Binky said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
Click to expand...


"They're" may be, but the political philosophy lives on in facets of the Republican and other American political parties.  I myself have no party, but am quite liberal by classic definition.  And I am far from alone.

It's ironic that the parties most often referred to as "liberal" are anything but, eh?


----------



## Moonglow

Pinky Binky said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have some funny people here. Lol....Good
Click to expand...

Looks ain't everything...


----------



## miketx

Pinky Binky said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
Click to expand...

You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

miketx said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.
Click to expand...


Damn right!  English Now!


----------



## Moonglow

Pinky Binky said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
Click to expand...

They are or they're all dead...Don't listen to that maniacal cow poofter MikeTx...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "They're" may be, but the political philosophy lives on in facets of the Republican and other American political parties.  I myself have no party, but am quite liberal by classic definition.  And I am far from alone.
> 
> It's ironic that the parties most often referred to as "liberal" are anything but, eh?
Click to expand...



Now that I think of it, you are one of the few people here who has never pissed me off.

Be afraid.   Be very afraid.


----------



## miketx

Moonglow said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are or they're all dead...
Click to expand...

Told ya....


----------



## Moonglow

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are or they're all dead...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Told ya....
Click to expand...

You told us that you were Johnny on the spot to do it first...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pinky Binky said:


> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.



Hello,

No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you, Marion!
Click to expand...


Hello Old Lady darling.


----------



## miketx

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
Click to expand...

Pics?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

miketx said:


> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.



I sure do remember what happened last time the grammar police arrived on your door step. 








We didn't see you for three days!


----------



## miketx

Dogmaphobe said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do remember what happened last time the grammar police arrived on your door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't see you for three days!
Click to expand...

I couldn't get the hooked on ebonics cd to play!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_



I am a Right Wing Totalitarian Fascist and I look FUCKING great in black


----------



## miketx

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Right Wing Totalitarian Fascist and I look FUCKING great in black
Click to expand...

Pics.


----------



## Pinky Binky

miketx said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh...The old progessitard spelling contest. Lol....Noting a typo only means you got the crap beat out of you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pics?
Click to expand...


No but people have had a plan to get me drunk today and have they failed I am still standing and I am fucking buzzing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do remember what happened last time the grammar police arrived on your door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't see you for three days!
Click to expand...


^^^^ Faggots.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Moonglow said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have some funny people here. Lol....Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks ain't everything...
Click to expand...


Yes they are we do not want ugly bastards they should be thrown into Gitmo where nobody can see them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Welll....quite the intro--it does have the virtue of honesty..gotta alike that.
> 
> I get called a lot of things here..I'll let you decide. I'm a definite anti-Trump, anti alt/right kind of guy. I get called a leftist a lot..although I don't regard myself as such. There are a LOT of folks that fit your definition of right wing extremist here--I wrangle with them a lot. I despise Inforwars trash..and would take Bannon  and Spencer out and shoot them. That being said, I also despise left wing identity politics..the Progressives can all go hang ..as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I guess you could call me issue driven.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you in the threads and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the Hey.
> 
> I get labeled a right winger which I am fiscally. Falrly non- progessivetard lib/moderate on social issues.
> 
> No one has a defined definition, I meant tendencies overall.
> 
> Now I have to address the person who said, Eat a Dick, Lol. Enjoy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He meant spotted dick.
Click to expand...


^^^^ The 12" version


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.



I don't blame you, with me around.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
Click to expand...

That is OK. You can just take your shirt off and show me if you cannot trust yourself. Lol


----------



## Pinky Binky

miketx said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do remember what happened last time the grammar police arrived on your door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't see you for three days!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't get the hooked on ebonics cd to play!
Click to expand...


Lol. I can see your humor level is high. I like that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pinky Binky said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is OK. You can just take your shirt off and show me if you cannot trust yourself. Lol
Click to expand...


You can stay I approve of you  No shirt, I am in a black Valentino off the shoulder dress, three inches above the knees and I am still standing even though people did their best to get me drunk today, I am invincible. Mega!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pinky Binky said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh...The old progessitard spelling contest. Lol....Noting a typo only means you got the crap beat out of you.
Click to expand...


That's not a typo.  That's a mistake.  We speek Engrish heer, Meester!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is OK. You can just take your shirt off and show me if you cannot trust yourself. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay I approve of you  No shirt, I am in a black Valentino off the shoulder dress, three inches above the knees and I am still standing even though people did their best to get me drunk today, I am invincible. Mega!
Click to expand...

Merry Christmas..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dogmaphobe said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "They're" may be, but the political philosophy lives on in facets of the Republican and other American political parties.  I myself have no party, but am quite liberal by classic definition.  And I am far from alone.
> 
> It's ironic that the parties most often referred to as "liberal" are anything but, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I think of it, you are one of the few people here who has never pissed me off.
> 
> Be afraid.   Be very afraid.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

miketx said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.
Click to expand...

Oh hell yes. If Pinky Binky Uses those terms wrong or misspells a word, Pogo will be on him like a duck on a June bug.


----------



## Pogo

Hossfly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about classical liberalism, as with the Founding Fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their all dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hell yes. If Pinky Binky Uses those terms wrong or misspells a word, Pogo will be on him like a duck on a June bug.
Click to expand...


What?  What?   What's all this then?  

/slapping billy club in palm menacingly


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must try to do better. The regressive girlie men will tear you asunder for using their there and they're incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do remember what happened last time the grammar police arrived on your door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't see you for three days!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Faggots.
Click to expand...


No --- Canadians.  See where it says "polite" on the back, eh?


----------



## PhotoPilot

weird that my thread was moved from this forum, but it's whatever I guess.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is OK. You can just take your shirt off and show me if you cannot trust yourself. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay I approve of you  No shirt, I am in a black Valentino off the shoulder dress, three inches above the knees and I am still standing even though people did their best to get me drunk today, I am invincible. Mega!
Click to expand...


She ^^ approves of me too so consider the source.


----------



## WinterBorn

Pinky Binky said:


> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.



Brand new here and you think I should give a rat's ass whether you will like me or not?  lol    Good luck with that.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Pinky Binky said:


> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.



So you don't have much intention of being open minded then? Great.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

frigidweirdo said:


> So you don't have much intention of being open minded then? Great.




It sounds like he doesn't like prattling ultra-conformists on both sides of the aisle.No wonder you feel threatened. 

I do hate to break the news to you, though, my little snowflake, but your being a complete march step leftist is the OPPOSITE of an open-minded individual.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

PhotoPilot said:


> weird that my thread was moved from this forum, but it's whatever I guess.



^^^^ This below can explain why your thread was moved, you are Damian


----------



## Pinky Binky

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is OK. You can just take your shirt off and show me if you cannot trust yourself. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay I approve of you  No shirt, I am in a black Valentino off the shoulder dress, three inches above the knees and I am still standing even though people did their best to get me drunk today, I am invincible. Mega!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merry Christmas..
Click to expand...

lolol....Friggen hilarious.


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is OK. You can just take your shirt off and show me if you cannot trust yourself. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay I approve of you  No shirt, I am in a black Valentino off the shoulder dress, three inches above the knees and I am still standing even though people did their best to get me drunk today, I am invincible. Mega!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merry Christmas..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolol....Friggen hilarious.
Click to expand...


It certainly is. lmao.


----------



## OldLady

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you, Marion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Old Lady darling.
Click to expand...

Merry Christmas, Lucy!


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have much intention of being open minded then? Great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he doesn't like prattling ultra-conformists on both sides of the aisle.No wonder you feel threatened.
> 
> I do hate to break the news to you, though, my little snowflake, but your being a complete march step leftist is the OPPOSITE of an open-minded individual.
Click to expand...


Actually it sounds like he's obsessed, since it's the first thing out of his proverbial mouth as soon as he walks in the proverbial door.

This is the Intro forum.  It ain't supposed to be knee-deep in politics, least of all in post one.  And you just flung the same kind of turd.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pogo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have much intention of being open minded then? Great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he doesn't like prattling ultra-conformists on both sides of the aisle.No wonder you feel threatened.
> 
> I do hate to break the news to you, though, my little snowflake, but your being a complete march step leftist is the OPPOSITE of an open-minded individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it sounds like he's obsessed, since it's the first thing out of his proverbial mouth as soon as he walks in the proverbial door.
> 
> This is the Intro forum.  It ain't supposed to be knee-deep in politics, least of all in post one.  And you just flung the same kind of turd.
Click to expand...



Obsessed?

I thought that was one of the basic requirements for posting here.


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have much intention of being open minded then? Great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he doesn't like prattling ultra-conformists on both sides of the aisle.No wonder you feel threatened.
> 
> I do hate to break the news to you, though, my little snowflake, but your being a complete march step leftist is the OPPOSITE of an open-minded individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it sounds like he's obsessed, since it's the first thing out of his proverbial mouth as soon as he walks in the proverbial door.
> 
> This is the Intro forum.  It ain't supposed to be knee-deep in politics, least of all in post one.  And you just flung the same kind of turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed?
> 
> I thought that was one of the basic requirements for posting here.
Click to expand...


Yabbut --- that comes later.


----------



## antifa

The irony of my intro getting locked as this one continues to flourish.


----------



## Pinky Binky

antifa said:


> The irony of my intro getting locked as this one continues to flourish.





antifa said:


> The irony of my intro getting locked as this one continues to flourish.


think it needs work.

Maybe it has to do with our handles. mine is cutesy and lovable. Yours? I I think it needs a little work.


----------



## Pinky Binky

I am amazed hear though. Your not going to believe it. It is to unbelievable.

Not won grammer qween or spell check sun of a female dog has gots too me in 30 postes


----------



## Pogo

Pinky Binky said:


> I am amazed hear though. Your not going to believe it. It is to unbelievable.
> 
> Not won grammer qween or spell check sun of a female dog has gots too me in 30 postes



Eye mise elf youse creative Lexi co-graphical fourmations from time to thyme.  Fatter o' mact I'd eclaired Bach in my own Intro post that my type-ohs wood be intent shun al.

If that's the weigh ewe wanna swing wheel have a goodle thyme.


----------



## Mindful

You want some grammatical distortions?

Once upolly-tito, in a land far awale, a young matrimole travellit for the count’n’census all checkly-box present’n’correckers.


----------



## gtopa1

Pinky Binky said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. All the people that introd themselves to me seem like normal, fine citizens. Don't be offended, but abbynormals are much more interesting. Any present or past institutionalized people here today?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a walk downstairs in the Flame Zone...most are elderly in a locked wing of a dementia unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the Badlands is where i am going to probably nest.
> 
> I love dealing with insanity with sanity.
Click to expand...



I get banned when I venture out of the badlands. There is a spot we call "the sewer" which no doubt you'll find soon enough. Have a great stay. Myself? I'm a Constitutional Monarchist who considers you rebellious colonials somewhat stifled in your development. Really; what good is a Nation without Cricket or Rugby???

Greg


----------



## Pinky Binky

gtopa1 said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. All the people that introd themselves to me seem like normal, fine citizens. Don't be offended, but abbynormals are much more interesting. Any present or past institutionalized people here today?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a walk downstairs in the Flame Zone...most are elderly in a locked wing of a dementia unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the Badlands is where i am going to probably nest.
> 
> I love dealing with insanity with sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get banned when I venture out of the badlands. There is a spot we call "the sewer" which no doubt you'll find soon enough. Have a great stay. Myself? I'm a Constitutional Monarchist who considers you rebellious colonials somewhat stifled in your development. Really; what good is a Nation without Cricket or Rugby???
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Pinky Binky Stinky McPinky....shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. All the people that introd themselves to me seem like normal, fine citizens. Don't be offended, but abbynormals are much more interesting. Any present or past institutionalized people here today?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a walk downstairs in the Flame Zone...most are elderly in a locked wing of a dementia unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the Badlands is where i am going to probably nest.
> 
> I love dealing with insanity with sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get banned when I venture out of the badlands. There is a spot we call "the sewer" which no doubt you'll find soon enough. Have a great stay. Myself? I'm a Constitutional Monarchist who considers you rebellious colonials somewhat stifled in your development. Really; what good is a Nation without Cricket or Rugby???
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I hadn't realised you were that devoted, Greg.

God save The Queen.

Baseball is a derivative of cricket.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is OK. You can just take your shirt off and show me if you cannot trust yourself. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay I approve of you  No shirt, I am in a black Valentino off the shoulder dress, three inches above the knees and I am still standing even though people did their best to get me drunk today, I am invincible. Mega!
Click to expand...


Merry Christmas, Lucy. (Good news out of Austria). Now THAT'S a  welcome and a half.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pinky Binky said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. All the people that introd themselves to me seem like normal, fine citizens. Don't be offended, but abbynormals are much more interesting. Any present or past institutionalized people here today?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a walk downstairs in the Flame Zone...most are elderly in a locked wing of a dementia unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the Badlands is where i am going to probably nest.
> 
> I love dealing with insanity with sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get banned when I venture out of the badlands. There is a spot we call "the sewer" which no doubt you'll find soon enough. Have a great stay. Myself? I'm a Constitutional Monarchist who considers you rebellious colonials somewhat stifled in your development. Really; what good is a Nation without Cricket or Rugby???
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pinky Binky Stinky McPinky....shhhhhhhhhhhh
Click to expand...


Quite so, but unless you know Donald Bradman's batting average you are held in some suspicion. (And I know Babe's was 0.342 in that adapted 'game'.). Welcome to the Board. 

Greg


----------



## Pinky Binky

gtopa1 said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. All the people that introd themselves to me seem like normal, fine citizens. Don't be offended, but abbynormals are much more interesting. Any present or past institutionalized people here today?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a walk downstairs in the Flame Zone...most are elderly in a locked wing of a dementia unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the Badlands is where i am going to probably nest.
> 
> I love dealing with insanity with sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get banned when I venture out of the badlands. There is a spot we call "the sewer" which no doubt you'll find soon enough. Have a great stay. Myself? I'm a Constitutional Monarchist who considers you rebellious colonials somewhat stifled in your development. Really; what good is a Nation without Cricket or Rugby???
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pinky Binky Stinky McPinky....shhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite so, but unless you know Donald Bradman's batting average you are held in some suspicion. (And I know Babe's was 0.342 in that adapted 'game'.). Welcome to the Board.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Set up!


----------



## antifa

Pinky Binky said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of my intro getting locked as this one continues to flourish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antifa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of my intro getting locked as this one continues to flourish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think it needs work.
> 
> Maybe it has to do with our handles. mine is cutesy and lovable. Yours? I I think it needs a little work.
Click to expand...

That's my point, Pinky. mods discriminate on personal isms. There is no talking to someone who seeks power on a public message board.


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a walk downstairs in the Flame Zone...most are elderly in a locked wing of a dementia unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Badlands is where i am going to probably nest.
> 
> I love dealing with insanity with sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get banned when I venture out of the badlands. There is a spot we call "the sewer" which no doubt you'll find soon enough. Have a great stay. Myself? I'm a Constitutional Monarchist who considers you rebellious colonials somewhat stifled in your development. Really; what good is a Nation without Cricket or Rugby???
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pinky Binky Stinky McPinky....shhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite so, but unless you know Donald Bradman's batting average you are held in some suspicion. (And I know Babe's was 0.342 in that adapted 'game'.). Welcome to the Board.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Set up!
Click to expand...


Please don't encourage mangy mongooses over here.


----------



## Mindful

Hope you had a good Christmas, Lucy.


----------



## indago

OldLady said:


> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_



indago to Fuktup Dude: 
I see you have been well received:

"Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady

"Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude


----------



## Mindful

indago said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
Click to expand...


That's nice.


----------



## Pinky Binky

indago said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
Click to expand...

My Lord. Who the heck are you? You came out of the wind. Are you OK? Everyone seemed normal until that post came up.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pinky Binky said:


> indago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Lord. Who the heck are you? You came out of the wind. Are you OK? Everyone seemed normal until that post came up.
Click to expand...


Never assume the people posting around you are normal.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Lord. Who the heck are you? You came out of the wind. Are you OK? Everyone seemed normal until that post came up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never assume the people posting around you are normal.
Click to expand...


And I thought _you _were.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Lord. Who the heck are you? You came out of the wind. Are you OK? Everyone seemed normal until that post came up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never assume the people posting around you are normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I thought _you _were.
Click to expand...

This place is normal. The Majors are tough.


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Lord. Who the heck are you? You came out of the wind. Are you OK? Everyone seemed normal until that post came up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never assume the people posting around you are normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I thought _you _were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This place is normal. The Majors are tough.
Click to expand...


There are other places. Not remotely normal.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Pinky Binky

boedicca said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.


Lol. Thank you. i see you're sense of humor is strong. Good.

I had all my shots except my rabies. I don't foam at the mouth much.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Mindful said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago said:
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
> 
> 
> 
> My Lord. Who the heck are you? You came out of the wind. Are you OK? Everyone seemed normal until that post came up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never assume the people posting around you are normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I thought _you _were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This place is normal. The Majors are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are other places. Not remotely normal.
Click to expand...

Yes. But those places have an extreme amount of dumb arses. The Majors have a lot of intelligent people with a zero BS policy.

This is what happens to leftist and righturd snowflakes.


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Lord. Who the heck are you? You came out of the wind. Are you OK? Everyone seemed normal until that post came up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never assume the people posting around you are normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I thought _you _were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This place is normal. The Majors are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are other places. Not remotely normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. But those places have an extreme amount of dumb arses. The Majors have a lot of intelligent people with a zero BS policy.
> 
> This is what happens to leftist and righturd snowflakes.
Click to expand...


I suppose you're right. But some of it is fun. Tonight was surreal.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pinky Binky needs to find Mindful's thread. It's why Thorazine was invented.


----------



## koshergrl

Pinky Binky said:


> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.





Pinky Binky said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck you farley too...
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of you, I see you are an eighteen yr old snowflake millennial. That was easy.
Click to expand...


Not a snowflake though. moonglow has some cajones, which is amazing since he's such a fag.


----------



## koshergrl

OldLady said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
Click to expand...

You were born triggered.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Mindful said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never assume the people posting around you are normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought _you _were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This place is normal. The Majors are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are other places. Not remotely normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. But those places have an extreme amount of dumb arses. The Majors have a lot of intelligent people with a zero BS policy.
> 
> This is what happens to leftist and righturd snowflakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose you're right. But some of it is fun. Tonight was surreal.
Click to expand...

It's all fun. Lol

My lord I counted about 75 boards here...Lol....Lot of gabbers here. Do you know a fruit cake here named Reasonable


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Pinky Binky needs to find Mindful's thread. It's why Thorazine was invented.



lol.

It's not my fault. Cosmos is the OP.

Though Pinky dealing with some of those fuckwits would be worth staying up for.


----------



## Marion Morrison

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were born triggered.
Click to expand...


OldLady? Nahh.

Triggered59 was born triggered, but not OldLady.


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought _you _were.
> 
> 
> 
> This place is normal. The Majors are tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are other places. Not remotely normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. But those places have an extreme amount of dumb arses. The Majors have a lot of intelligent people with a zero BS policy.
> 
> This is what happens to leftist and righturd snowflakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose you're right. But some of it is fun. Tonight was surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all fun. Lol
> 
> My lord I counted about 75 boards here...Lol....Lot of gabbers here. Do you know a fruit cake here named Reasonable
Click to expand...


What did you say?


----------



## Pinky Binky

Mindful said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> This place is normal. The Majors are tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other places. Not remotely normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. But those places have an extreme amount of dumb arses. The Majors have a lot of intelligent people with a zero BS policy.
> 
> This is what happens to leftist and righturd snowflakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose you're right. But some of it is fun. Tonight was surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all fun. Lol
> 
> My lord I counted about 75 boards here...Lol....Lot of gabbers here. Do you know a fruit cake here named Reasonable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you say?
Click to expand...

e seen
I've ran into a few people here that totally were destroyed in the Majors and sent down to Triple A


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other places. Not remotely normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But those places have an extreme amount of dumb arses. The Majors have a lot of intelligent people with a zero BS policy.
> 
> This is what happens to leftist and righturd snowflakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose you're right. But some of it is fun. Tonight was surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all fun. Lol
> 
> My lord I counted about 75 boards here...Lol....Lot of gabbers here. Do you know a fruit cake here named Reasonable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e seen
> I've ran into a few people here that totally were destroyed in the Majors and sent down to Triple A
Click to expand...


So have I. So hilarious, I can't stand up.


----------



## Mindful

I need to hire a hit man, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Mindful said:


> I need to hire a hit man, Pinky.


I'm still amazed that you have 20,000 points to 7,000 posts. I'm not familiar with it, but it looks like you kick some booty here.


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to hire a hit man, Pinky.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still amazed that you have 20,000 points to 7,000 posts. I'm not familiar with it, but it looks like you kick some booty here.
Click to expand...


Well, it's like this. I don't mean to stay. I had a lot to do today. But somebody says something, and I'm hooked.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> I need to hire a hit man, Pinky.



^^^^ I know people who know Housepainters who Paint Houses, so if you need one let me know 






Re. To Paint A House:

"I Heard You Paint Houses": Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa by Charles Brandt


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a right wing extremist,we won't really get along.
> 
> If you are conservative,we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are moderate, we will get along very well.
> 
> If you are a little left of center,we should get along.
> 
> If you are a liberal progressive, I hate your friggen anti American guts you piles of crap. You should be expelled from this country with only a potato sack around your hating rear.
> 
> Hello to everyone except liberals. Up yours for any other piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No more comment at the moment as people have been feeding me vodkas and Martini's for eight hours, so better not comment I cannot trust myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is OK. You can just take your shirt off and show me if you cannot trust yourself. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay I approve of you  No shirt, I am in a black Valentino off the shoulder dress, three inches above the knees and I am still standing even though people did their best to get me drunk today, I am invincible. Mega!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, Lucy. (Good news out of Austria). Now THAT'S a  welcome and a half.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Thanks Greg Merry Christmas also, yes we are going to take the gloves off now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

antifa said:


> The irony of my intro getting locked as this one continues to flourish.



This thread shows that irony is not dead.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Hope you had a good Christmas, Lucy.



Thank you darling yes good but has resulted in me being tired.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you, Marion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Old Lady darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merry Christmas, Lucy!
Click to expand...


Merry Christmas Old Lady. Yesterday Kid A was five years in age we had a party and twenty one five year olds came, that was hyper and a four Martini happening for Mama. Next year when Kid A is six years in age I will be appointing him my Official Bartender at Cocktail parties


----------



## OldLady

indago said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
Click to expand...

Have I stepped into the Twilight Zone?  Who is this Indago person from many moons ago, and who is Fuktup Dude?
Is that Pinky's name on another board?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> indago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I stepped into the Twilight Zone?  Who is this Indago person from many moons ago, and who is Fuktup Dude?
> Is that Pinky's name on another board?
Click to expand...


*"Have I stepped into the Twilight Zone?"*

Yes you have, we are all in it:


----------



## OldLady

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you, Marion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Old Lady darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merry Christmas, Lucy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Old Lady. Yesterday Kid A was five years in age we had a party and twenty one five year olds came, that was hyper and a four Martini happening for Mama. Next year when Kid A is six years in age I will be appointing him my Official Bartender at Cocktail parties
Click to expand...

Holy shit, Lucy.  I remember one birthday party where I hosted 14 kids for my son's 8th birthday and I vowed, Never Again.
Well done.

Did you play Pin the Tail on the Donkey or drop the clothespin in the milk bottle?  No, I suppose there are no clothespins or milk bottles left in the world, are there?
I suggest never trying a pinata.  That was another red letter birthday


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were born triggered.
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm.....pot meet kettle


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sock? No Dear. I already asked for the names of the cool posters and your types. I rarely flame  much. Gentlemen don't swear, especially to ladies. You can thank my mom for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were born triggered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldLady? Nahh.
> 
> Triggered59 was born triggered, but not OldLady.
Click to expand...

She hates me.  I got over it.


----------



## Mindful

OldLady said:


> indago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole.
> I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts.  See ya in the forums.
> 
> _A liberal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indago to Fuktup Dude:
> I see you have been well received:
> 
> "Merry Christmas to you, too, asshole. I look forward to poking holes in your lying right wing posts" — OldLady
> 
> "Well i got the old lady wrapped around my finger" — Fuktup Dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I stepped into the Twilight Zone?  Who is this Indago person from many moons ago, and who is Fuktup Dude?
> Is that Pinky's name on another board?
Click to expand...


Yes to two of them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O my, you have invoked the ire of OldLady. You're in trouble now!
> 
> Merry Christmas, OldLady!
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you, Marion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Old Lady darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merry Christmas, Lucy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Old Lady. Yesterday Kid A was five years in age we had a party and twenty one five year olds came, that was hyper and a four Martini happening for Mama. Next year when Kid A is six years in age I will be appointing him my Official Bartender at Cocktail parties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit, Lucy.  I remember one birthday party where I hosted 14 kids for my son's 8th birthday and I vowed, Never Again.
> Well done.
> 
> Did you play Pin the Tail on the Donkey or drop the clothespin in the milk bottle?  No, I suppose there are no clothespins or milk bottles left in the world, are there?
> I suggest never trying a pinata.  That was another red letter birthday
Click to expand...


No I spend four hours with Kid A and twenty one five year olds and then I had to rejoin my Priest in a Poker game that went on for approx combined 11 hours, it start Wednesday and we had I think 7 hours and then yesterday another 4 hours, I won because I am MEGA at Poker and have sometimes played Poker professionally. I'm giving my Priest the money so he can have two new stained glass windows in his Church.

It's Friday so I go to Confession, my Priest text me and say he's already had the talk with Our Lord about the stained glass windows being payed for by Immoral Earnings ie. Gambling, it's okay it's a Venial Sin, I'll go to Confession and then I'm Absolved and everything is okay....until the next time lol.

gtopa1 Confession for me Tuesday and Friday


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually OldLady doesn't either, you got her all triggered!
> 
> PS: DrLove is a leftist shill.
> 
> You'll have to observe for a while and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Owait, I forgot about this:
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Gee. I got her triggered after  one intro post. LOLOL.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention. My sense of humor is very very active. Making me laugh trumps any political affiliations. If you can't make me laugh, you are worthless to me.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not triggered.  Just answering in kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were born triggered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldLady? Nahh.
> 
> Triggered59 was born triggered, but not OldLady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hates me.  I got over it.
Click to expand...


She hates I think everybody, you are not on your own with that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Pinky Binky needs to find Mindful's thread. It's why Thorazine was invented.



Yes Pinky Binky if you find Mindful's thread to cope you are going to need a _bottle_ of Tequila


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky needs to find Mindful's thread. It's why Thorazine was invented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Pinky Binky if you find Mindful's thread to cope you are going to need a _bottle_ of Tequila
Click to expand...


lmao.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky needs to find Mindful's thread. It's why Thorazine was invented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Pinky Binky if you find Mindful's thread to cope you are going to need a _bottle_ of Tequila
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao.
Click to expand...


I only posted in your thread I think three times, I still have not fully recovered


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky needs to find Mindful's thread. It's why Thorazine was invented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Pinky Binky if you find Mindful's thread to cope you are going to need a _bottle_ of Tequila
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only posted in your thread I think three times, I still have not fully recovered
Click to expand...


Hilarious. lol.


----------



## OldLady

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you, Marion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Old Lady darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merry Christmas, Lucy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Old Lady. Yesterday Kid A was five years in age we had a party and twenty one five year olds came, that was hyper and a four Martini happening for Mama. Next year when Kid A is six years in age I will be appointing him my Official Bartender at Cocktail parties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit, Lucy.  I remember one birthday party where I hosted 14 kids for my son's 8th birthday and I vowed, Never Again.
> Well done.
> 
> Did you play Pin the Tail on the Donkey or drop the clothespin in the milk bottle?  No, I suppose there are no clothespins or milk bottles left in the world, are there?
> I suggest never trying a pinata.  That was another red letter birthday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I spend four hours with Kid A and twenty one five year olds and then I had to rejoin my Priest in a Poker game that went on for approx combined 11 hours, it start Wednesday and we had I think 7 hours and then yesterday another 4 hours, I won because I am MEGA at Poker and have sometimes played Poker professionally. I'm giving my Priest the money so he can have two new stained glass windows in his Church.
> 
> It's Friday so I go to Confession, my Priest text me and say he's already had the talk with Our Lord about the stained glass windows being payed for by Immoral Earnings ie. Gambling, it's okay it's a Venial Sin, I'll go to Confession and then I'm Absolved and everything is okay....until the next time lol.
> 
> gtopa1 Confession for me Tuesday and Friday
Click to expand...

tsk tsk tsk
nothing wrong with poker in my book, especially if it results in stained glass windows.


----------



## Hossfly

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Old Lady darling.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, Lucy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Old Lady. Yesterday Kid A was five years in age we had a party and twenty one five year olds came, that was hyper and a four Martini happening for Mama. Next year when Kid A is six years in age I will be appointing him my Official Bartender at Cocktail parties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit, Lucy.  I remember one birthday party where I hosted 14 kids for my son's 8th birthday and I vowed, Never Again.
> Well done.
> 
> Did you play Pin the Tail on the Donkey or drop the clothespin in the milk bottle?  No, I suppose there are no clothespins or milk bottles left in the world, are there?
> I suggest never trying a pinata.  That was another red letter birthday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I spend four hours with Kid A and twenty one five year olds and then I had to rejoin my Priest in a Poker game that went on for approx combined 11 hours, it start Wednesday and we had I think 7 hours and then yesterday another 4 hours, I won because I am MEGA at Poker and have sometimes played Poker professionally. I'm giving my Priest the money so he can have two new stained glass windows in his Church.
> 
> It's Friday so I go to Confession, my Priest text me and say he's already had the talk with Our Lord about the stained glass windows being payed for by Immoral Earnings ie. Gambling, it's okay it's a Venial Sin, I'll go to Confession and then I'm Absolved and everything is okay....until the next time lol.
> 
> gtopa1 Confession for me Tuesday and Friday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsk tsk tsk
> nothing wrong with poker in my book, especially if it results in stained glass windows.
Click to expand...

Especially if it gets your sins pardoned. I might just sign up to be a Catholic and then tell the priest I shot Kennedy.


----------



## Toro

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I am MEGA at Poker



MEGA?  What is that, "Me Everything Give Away" in German syntax?

I thought that stood for "make emoluments great again".


----------

